# Structure photo and test



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

This is my first attempt at posting a photo on the forum. I hope it works! 
Cape Ripiculous light house, and the keeper's cottage are both scratch built from tiny stones, set in plaster. The roof of the N-scale lighthouse is a child's top. The doors and windows are Grant line plastic castings and the finial at the roof peak is a drop of hot glue.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

It worked. Not the best photo, but your work is very good. I really like the textured walls of the lighthouse itself.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

CTValleyRR said:


> Not the best photo, but your work is very good.


It looks like auto focus of your camera focused on the background instead of on your structures. On most cameras, if you press the shutter button part way down, they show you one or more boxes identifying what it is going focus on. (Cheaper cameras usually focus on what is in the center.) If the camera's choice is not what you want to focus on (or if your camera focuses only on the center, you can often trick the camera into focusing on the desired object by pointing the camera so that the desired object is in the center, then press the shutter part way down, then move the camera so that the picture is framed how you want it to look, then push the shutter the rest of the way down.

If your camera does not have this feature, you are forced to make sure that your desired object is the center in order to get it in focus.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Traction Fan

You got your pic posted, but to make it self display, not requiring
any of us to click on it, you click on the PAPER CLIP above the
icons atop the post/reply screen. 
it takes you to the browze menu and the rest of the procedure
that you used, but it enables the self display.

Don


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Photo posting problem*

DonR; 
I tried what I think you suggested, clicking on the paper clip icon immediately above the screen where I posted the reply text. The attachment still posts as a link that must be opened, not the open photo. Not sure what I'm doing wrong. Can you send a step-by-step; beginning from "manage attachments"? I would really like to be able to post photos directly: as opposed to links. 

Thanks;

Traction Fan

PS. Trying it again here. Son of a gun it worked!


----------



## Model Train Structures (Oct 10, 2013)

Those last 2 photos turned out sharp and clear!

D.A.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

As the old saying goes, ''if at first you don't succeed...."

That lighthouse scene is picturesque...almost the same as in
some of the jig saw puzzles I've worked in the past. Very nice.

Don


----------

